# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Sniffing ammonia

## Hellbound

This powerlifter at my gym was lifting over 700 pounds today on bench was sniffing some of those ammonia packs that you break open before he would lift on each set. You know that stuff that a person sniffs when they are passed out to wake them up really hard. He looked like he was crazy. Anyone ever see this shit before? I don't think I would want to try it sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen.

----------


## Hellbound

shit...then again I may be missing out. :Evil2:

----------


## Superhuman

i like that smell... and gasoline, matches, wd-40

----------


## R9PUG

ive saw someone at the gym sniff white shit, must b the same stuff? he leavs it layin everywhere my n my mates make a joke about it n pretend hes out his face on cocaine

----------


## perfectbeast2001

It's common for powerlifter to use it. It helps you to focus. As far as I know there are no dangers when used in moderation.

----------


## IronReload04

That one iceland guy sniffed in one of his deadlifting vids. it was gangster. he went nuts

----------


## D3m3nt3d

*Bor* posted a video of his buddies the other day doing some powerlifting. They were sniffing it as well.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=259198

----------


## Triple X

It's all part of their big dumb show. Just like the death metal music they listen to and smacking the fu*k out of each other before the lift. Don't forget the loud grunts and roars they scream out before they lift. 
Look like a bunch of douchebags if you ask me.

----------


## wascaptain5214

agree with TRIPLE X...... except for the last sentence

----------


## THE_DOME

> It's all part of their big dumb show. Just like the death metal music they listen to and smacking the fu*k out of each other before the lift. Don't forget the loud grunts and roars they scream out before they lift. 
> Look like a bunch of douchebags if you ask me.



geese bro some do it for show which looks retarded, but when your putting up 500lbs on any lift they can do whatever the hell they want

----------


## Triple X

I am more or less referring to the guys at the gym that do all this "hyping up". Meets are a little different. Keep in mind though that you can psyche yourself out by getting over-hyped. Just seems that most of them try to put on a false front like they are crazy or something. It's more funny than it is scary to me.

----------


## Superhuman

> I am more or less referring to the guys at the gym that do all this "hyping up". Meets are a little different. Keep in mind though that you can psyche yourself out by getting over-hyped. Just seems that most of them try to put on a false front like they are crazy or something. It's more funny than it is scary to me.


 i feel you there! it's like they are just trying to get attention sometimes... like girls making out with eachother @ the club  :LOL:

----------


## Superhuman

> I am more or less referring to the guys at the gym that do all this "hyping up". Meets are a little different. Keep in mind though that you can psyche yourself out by getting over-hyped. Just seems that most of them try to put on a false front like they are crazy or something. It's more funny than it is scary to me.


 i feel you there! it's like they are just trying to get attention sometimes... like girls making out with eachother @ the club  :LOL:

----------


## stayinstacked

What they sniff is a stupid thing to do and it kills brain cells. I trained in a powerlifting gym before and I tried them once, they make you really pissed off and super focused. It's like instant pissed off. However, do they bring your lifts up? Nah, I doubt it, I think it's in their heads. Nothing you sniff is going to give you extra muscle. The funny thing about powerlifting nowadays, is alot of these guys are starting to get mopped by bodybuilders. The 220 lb lean bodybuilder will come in and **** up the 300 lb fatass. We train year round w/out the fancy equipment like the squat suits which throw on 150 lbs to your deadlift or squat.

----------


## Superhuman

yeah, most "powerlifters" i meet are just wannabe bodybuilders who aren't disciplined enough to eat right or train right.

----------


## KrooC

*breaks out rubbing alchohol*

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Amonia salts actually destroy your nasal passage.

The pores in your nasal passages are tiny, and when you directly inhale an antimucal chemical it forces its way through the mucous membrane. and as stacked pointed out, it does kill of brain cells. 

I think its psycological/

----------


## Hellbound

well one of the powerlifters gave me a few of them to try out today when I was doing bench. I didn't like it much. All the ammonia did was burn the **** out of my nose and eyes and made me feel disorientated. Didn't make me lift any harder or anything. The guy was telling me I have to get used to them. I see these guys sniffing the shit as hard as they can their nasal membranes must be completely burnt. The kind they had was like a small bullet that you crack in the middle and some pink liquid comes to the surface. Strong shit.

----------

